
Bose headphones spy on listeners - eplanit
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/bose-headphones-spy-listeners-lawsuit-174749975--finance.html
======
itchyjunk
Do things that connect to internet and transmit data not have to specify what
all they send? I get confused with using apps on my phone as well. Most apps
seems to want a lot of information like "Contact list" for a calculator app?

I feel the need to learn basic wireless networking enough to know what type of
traffic is in a network.

------
greenyoda
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14148145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14148145)

